# Watch the lionhead bunnies grow



## TinysMom (Dec 12, 2007)

Well, I started this post once and the computer froze up on me. Let's hope I can get it done now without something messing up. :shock:

I have done some specific breedings for specific reasons...and I thought we could watch the litters grow up. 

Earlier this afternoon, Kiwi gave birth to three babies - all three were stillborn. Two were broken tort or broken blue tort and one was broken black or broken siamese sable. I was/am heartbroken. Depending upon how many babies the other girls have - I may foster a couple of babies to Kiwi because she was heartbroken at losing hers. However, I did palpate her a few minutes ago and I wonder if she has another one or two in the other uterine horn. I will check her later as I was mainly checking her from outside the cage with her inside the cage.

Later on this afternoon - Isenstar had her babies - four of them. So far, I'm thinking they may all be brokens - I should know within a day or two.

Now for a bit of information about the mamas and papas and the breedings.

I deliberately bred Kiwi to Sting in order to get brokens that might be slick and not teddy. Kiwi's line has a lot of beautifully marked - but terribly teddy-like brokens in it. My goal is to get brokens that are not teddy style. The breeding was to see if Sting's genes could compensate for the teddy genes - because if not, I will probably have to retire that line of brokens. 

Isenstar (Sting's sister) was bred to Triad in order to get slick broken babies with small heads and ears - much like what we're seeing for lionheads now on the East Coast. I have breeders *possibly* interested in this litter - depending upon what we get. Triad is a very sleek broken tort buck with nice markings. 

The interesting thing is that Girly Girl was the first doe that was bred - and she's still working on her nest (which she is insisting on placing right under her water bottle....little does she know that I'm going to move that bottle once she has them). Girly Girl was also bred to Triad and the goal was to get brokens and charlies (a rabbit that has broken genes from both parents and can only give brokens for offspring). I also have breeders interested in this litter.

Additional litters are:

Twix - a broken tort doe carrying chocolate - bred to a black buck that carries chocolate. He is sleek - she is not - so once again - the idea was to get sleek brokens - particularly in CHOCOLATE. I'd also like to get solid brokens.

Cocoa - a chocolate doe that I bred - I will share more about that later.

and finally

Arya - a broken siamese sable doe bred to Triad (broken tort buck) - once again - the idea was to get brokens and charlies with sleek fur.

~~~~~

Now that I've shared that - let me share what I look for when I look in the nestbox. If you will humor me - please hold your hand out in front of you and look at your thumb, your middle finger and your pinkie. 

If you will look at your pinkie - you will notice that it is sort of short but slender - especially when compared to your other fingers. Babies like this are "ok"...not great - but not "oh wow". Really teeny tiny ones might be peanuts...and they don't usually survive. 

Now look at your middle finger - see how it is fatter and longer than your pinkie? The babies that have this type of proportion are my "oh no" babies. They will usually be my pet babies and my brood does, etc.

But I want my babies to be proportioned like your thumb....thicker than the pinkie but about the length of the pinkie. I don't mean this is the exact size I want them to be - but it is this "depth" or "width" that I want....I want short...fat babies. These are more likely to be show quality.

I'm very very pleased with Isenstar's litter. They are short like she is and like Triad is...and they are nice and "round".....not just from being fed or whatever - but as far as their build. They have some "depth" to them. It looks like one is definitely a broken siamese sable or broken seal - so I'm very very excited.

And now...for the pictures and videos..


















I will update as other does do or do not have their litters.

Of the six litters I did the breedings for - I already had people interested in all but Kiwi's litter....just thought I'd share that information. Of course, it will depend upon what the rabbits look like as they mature - because this was for other breeders. But because the breedings were for specific purposes....with specific animals - I already have folks interested.

Peg


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Dec 13, 2007)

CUTE!


----------



## TinysMom (Dec 13, 2007)

Looks like I'm off to a vet this morning with Girly Girl....so keep her in your thoughts and prayers.

She had three kits last night - two were DOA (one was a peanut) and one is alive and such a lil cutie...

but her privates are still swollen and I saw some blood last night (a little puddle). She's still staying in the nestbox which says that she thinks she's still having more - and I think I'm feeling more...

Here is what I posted in the rabbitry just a bit ago....

~~~~~~~~

Looks like we're off to the vet's this morning.....I'm so wiped out. I went to bed at midnight and just got up to check her so I could know whether or not to get the car today.

Her privates are still swollen and she's still laying in her nest area. Last night Lisa & I talked for a bit and we suspect a retained placenta or a retained kit or a stuck kit. I'm not sure what to do...

I'm going to call the vet that is 70 miles away that will handle rabbits. I'm not sure if they'll have me bring her in so they can check her - or if they will prescribe oxy and have a local vet fill the prescription. The thing is....if we do the oxy and it doesn't work - then she may have to go there anyway for a c-section....which is just what I needed with the holidays. NOT. 

So the question is - do I try for the oxy to get it locally (I'm going to insist on antibiotics too to keep her from going septic)...and see if that works? Or do I insist on taking her there and having them check her? 

I'm taking Art to work and going to lay back down till 8 am or so because I won't be able to function to drive if I don't get some more rest.

She isn't in "crisis" as far as being dehydrated and weak - so I am going to get the rest *I* need so that I can drive her to get her the help she needs.

I'll keep y'all updated. 

Oh - and the kit - so healthy...and so darn cute. She is almost laying on top of it and keeping it warm and stuff. If it wasn't for the fact that her privates are swollen...I'd suspect she just wanted to keep it warm...

Peg


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Dec 13, 2007)

rayraying for Girly Girl

And Congratulations to Isenstar and Girly Girl for the kits!


----------



## TinysMom (Dec 13, 2007)

*AN UPDATE ON THE VET VISIT...*

Why is it everytime I go to a vet with a pregnant girl that appears to be having issues - I wind up much poorer....and only find out that _*everything is ok*_?

I GIVE UP! 

Seriously though, as it turns out - GG's milk has come in and it looks like she even nursed the baby once (we saw bite marks around a nipple). The only thing we can think of is she wanted to be with the baby all the time since she knew it was the only one....we don't know. 

Both girls had x-rays done by a digital x-ray machine. I pointed out to the vet that it is possible for an x-ray to miss a placenta or something and she showed me that GG had shrunk down some and didn't have any more blood. (I think GG cleaned herself up in the car since she knew she was going out somewhere).

The vet was more concerned about Kiwi - but she had no kits in her either and there did not appear to be any placenta, etc. in her. It looked like her milk might have dropped too - and she doesn't have any live kits. The vet wonders if she kept straining because of the fact that she was upset about the empty nest and maybe she felt like she should keep trying?

I don't know - sorta sounded like baloney to me....

I asked for baytril to keep the does from going septic but she is of the mind that don't give it if they don't need it for sure (so that you don't build up a resistance to the drug). She took the weights of both girls and said that IF I felt like they needed it tomorrow - she could call in a script to the local vet for me. She pointed out that both girls had clear eyes and were alert and that GG was even grooming herself (and giving us the butt but she didn't call it that). 

She feels like because both girls were first time mamas...that either they didn't know to fully clean up afterwards (GG) or maybe they felt like they still had more kits and had to keep trying (Kiwi).....

I'm not sure what to think...but since we know their milk came in...I'll settle for her reasoning.

I did take one of Isenstar's kits and get Kiwi's scent on it and put it in her nest. I hate having lone kits - although sometimes they are so cute as they bond with mama. I was encouraged by another breeder to rebreed Kiwi in 3 days as she would be ready by then....but after some consideration I decided against it. First of all, she herself is teddy and while I might have been able to get something non-teddy....since I have others that are slick...I might as well use them. Secondly, from the condition of the kits she did have - I suspect she has a small pelvis or birth canal or whatever and that she might have a hard time with a second delivery. Its just not worth risking her health to get kits...she'll either be rehomed as a pet later on or kept here as a pet. I do care about her a lot and it would not break my heart to keep her here as a pet.

Thanks so much to those who were watching and praying and sending good vibes - it meant a lot to me because I cried a lot of the way to the vets....just sure I was going to end up losing one or both girls.....

Peg


~~~~

Now I know you're dying to see pictures of Girly Girl's baby - right? OMG....it is so cute. I've checked on it several times and it is such a spunky little thing - it is looking even better than last night - I guess she fed it sometime before we took her to the vet (where we discovered her milk had come in)...

I'm waiting for the color to come in more on the baby but I suspect I have my charlie that I wanted. If this one is a charlie - it means it will have two broken genes (one from each parent) and can only give me brokens for offspring.

Lisa and I were talking about this and how we both hope this is a charlie. I'm excited because I'm guessing it is a siamese sable charlie - but I could be wrong - I'll know better when the color comes in. I suppose it could be black...time will tell! 

When the vet and I examined GG to see if her milk was in - we saw a bite mark on one nipple and that was where we saw the milk too when we checked it..so we know the little one already has a good start in life.

I told Art earlier that if it is a buck - it will be named Charlie - if it is a doe I would name it Angel...but he suggested I name it Charlene or something. Either way - I'm SOOO excited...

















Now an update about Kiwi. Since I am NOT going to breed her again, i went ahead and took one of Isenstar's babies and got Kiwi's scent on it and then put it in her nest. I checked a few minutes ago and I swear she smiled at me....but I noticed she pulled MORE fur and put it in the nest for the baby....so I'm sure she knows it is there. 

As I opened the door she looked at me and then the nest and then at me and then the nest and then she sorta lunged at me a little...so I petted her and said, "Good Kiwi...mama's so proud of you."

Oh well - that's enough of an update for now...Enjoy the pictures.

Peg


----------



## maherwoman (Dec 13, 2007)

Girglie Girl's baby is SO ADORABLE!!!

And I'm so happy to hear that Kiwi took right away to having a baby in her nest...that's so sweet! 

Hugs to you all!

Rosie*


----------



## TinysMom (Dec 13, 2007)

I HAVE to share this.

I was checking on Kiwi's foster baby and I was a bit worried because she was laying on top of it for like half an hour.....

Well - she NURSED it and it has a full tummy and I think that she wanted to keep it warm (she is in the rabbitry and not the living room). As soon as I closed her cage back up - she went over and laid back down beside it.

I know that isn't like normal doe behavior....but maybe she knows something about the weather that I don't know and it is a singleton. (I've had other moms w/ single babies and sometimes they do stuff like this).

Peg


----------



## Becknutt (Dec 13, 2007)

Aw how sweet. She loves "her" baby. They are all adorable!


----------



## TinysMom (Dec 14, 2007)

I decided to come in here and "fess up" to something - as y'all will probably pick up on it anyway.

Of the kits we've had so far - Girly Girl's is my FAVORITE. There...it feels good to say that.

It isn't my favorite because it is a girl or boy. It isn't my favorite because it may be a charlie....

When I hold Isenstar's bunnies in my hand - they squirm and squirm and don't settle down.

When I go to check on GG's baby - it is feisty and goes looking for my hand right away. But as soon as I hold it in my hand (Robin's hand was in the video last night) - it settles right down into my palm and goes to sleep and lets me pet it.

I have shared with many folks that when we had our first litters of rabbits - I was NOT going to keep any chestnut colored lionheads (chestnut agouti). I don't care for the color at all. I especially was NOT going to keep any chestnut BUCKS...

....but then Harriet would snuggle into my hand even at 2 days old and just snooze there for 20-30 minutes at a time. I fell in love and said, "ok...maybe....if you're a girl..".

By the time we discovered that Harriet was a boy - he'd already learned his name - and he'd already stolen my heart. To this day - he is a snuggle bunny if I hold him...and he just loves to be petted.

I've only had one or two others that were like that at birth - where they will settle in my hand and just nap there and let me pet them. ALL of them have turned out to be cuddlers...

So I'm gonna fess up now - if you see a TON of GG's baby's pictures and less from the others - at least you'll know why.

Now to go back and snuggle with a bunny.....

Peg


----------



## maherwoman (Dec 14, 2007)

Aww...sounds like things are going really well...that's wonderful to hear that Kiwi's nursing her baby, and I love hearing about Girlie Girl's baby being all snuggly...how sweet...

Can't wait to see more pictures and watch them grow up!


----------



## TinysMom (Dec 14, 2007)

Robin & I held the babies just a bit ago to check on them and I'm so excited.

First of all, I'm almost sure that GG's baby is a charlie. I'll give it another day or two in case the markings are really light - but it has very dark ears and around the eyes - and almost no other markings. If so - this is awesome. 

The three that I left with Isenstar are ALL wriggly and almost like little Mexican jumping beans or something....so cute. GG's baby just snuggles into my hand as if to say, "ah...so nice to have you hold me".

The one that we fostered to Kiwi is all nice and fat and also very wriggly. Sometime between 11 pm last night and 8 am this morning, I guess Kiwi discovered she could leave the baby alone...when I last checked on her she was sleeping WITH the baby (much like GG had done with her single baby early on).

No babies from the other does yet....I'm going to check Arya in a bit. Technically last night was her 31st day/night so she's not really in a danger period right now because she was bred slightly later. The same with Twix and Cocoa.

Peg


----------



## GoinBackToCali (Dec 14, 2007)

Just being stupid... but I noticed one of your buns is named Isenstar..

Is that a play on the words/names Isengard and Evenstar?

Sorry, ima huge Lord of the Rings dork...

Kinda how I got the name Zin...

Now THAT is a dumb story.

Congrats on the babies. I am breeding Jan 1st, I am so anxious to get babies!!


Zin


----------



## TinysMom (Dec 14, 2007)

The breeder I got Isenstar from actually named her and her brother Sting from the book "Eragon" if I remember right.

Sorry!

Peg


----------



## GoinBackToCali (Dec 15, 2007)

Yanno, I have had that movie since the day it came out, and it is still in the wrapper. Guess I woulda got it had I actually bothered to watch the movie like I was suppossed to..LOL

Zin


----------



## okiron (Dec 15, 2007)

*GoinBackToCali wrote: *


> Yanno, I have had that movie since the day it came out, and it is still in the wrapper. Guess I woulda got it had I actually bothered to watch the movie like I was suppossed to..LOL
> 
> Zin


My mom has VHS's she bought 14 years ago still sitting in wrappers lmao


----------



## TinysMom (Dec 15, 2007)

Well - speaking of videos.....more lionhead baby videos...

Kiwi's foster baby...




Isenstar's babies...






and Girly Girl's baby...






They will be three days old later this afternoon/evening...

Peg


----------



## polly (Dec 16, 2007)

Awwww so cute Peg you must be over the moon. :biggrin2:


----------



## maherwoman (Dec 16, 2007)

I'm sorry...I haven't had a chance yet to watch the videos...but will just as soon as things are back to mostly normal with the kitties. I've just been distracted with making sure they rebond nicely.


----------



## TinysMom (Dec 21, 2007)

We lost Munchkin (the charlie) sometime since 1 am this morning. I'm not able to talk or think right now - I'll write more later.

Baby made it out of the nest and out of the cage and into another doe's cage and she attacked it and killed it.

I do have videos from day 7 and pictures and I'll share them later if I can. Munchkin would lay in my hands for 45 minutes at a time and just snuggle into me....this is one loss that is just sorta killing me right now.

Peg


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Dec 21, 2007)

:hug:I am so sorry Peg.


----------



## maherwoman (Dec 21, 2007)

Oh, Peg...that's awful...I'm here if you need me...


----------



## Thumpers_Mom (Dec 21, 2007)

:hug:I hope you are doing well Peg. I'm sorry for your loss.:tears2:


----------



## TinysMom (Dec 21, 2007)

Thanks everyone. I wish I could say I was doing well. I'm not. It sounds strange - bawling so much over losing a 9 day old baby. This was one baby I wanted so d-mn much....and it was one baby who was cuddling with me (even at an early age). It was going to be a major MAJOR part of my breeding program...

Losing this baby was losing a dream and yes, I can breed again and yes I can get other babies.

I've had three babies though that snuggled with me like that from day one. One is my Harriet - my chestnut buck who I adore. Another one was Jacques who died suddenly at 6 weeks of age (he had been sickly from the start). 

To lose this one...and in this way - I'm just FURIOUS.

I did something that was very very hard for me to do. I picked up Twix and I held her and I told her, "You took something away from me that I loved dearly and was very very important to me. I want to hate you right now. I want to be mad at you and I want to hurt you because of my grief. But I am going to hold you close and love you and pet you because you did not understand." 

I made myself pet her - and love her - and I asked Art & Robin to pet her also. 

Of course - she didn't WANT to be petted. But I knew that if I didn't hold her in the midst of the worst of my grief...I would never touch her or look at her again if I could help it.

Anyway - I'm hurting really badly right now - and I don't feel like I can post in Rainbow Bridge...after all...we're talking about a 9 day old kit...didn't even have its eyes open. 

But it was my MUNCHKIN and I loved it anyway. I will share the last few pictures and videos of it soon...I promise.

But right now I'm just hurting too much to do much in this thread. The only comfort that I have right now is that Munchkin is with Ginger and Drew and the others. But I wanted him/her with me...watching tv like we did the other night with the baby snuggled into my hand and nuzzling me...

Peg*

Thumpers_Mom wrote: *


> :hug:I hope you are doing well Peg. I'm sorry for your loss.:tears2:


----------



## Thumpers_Mom (Dec 21, 2007)

:hug:Oh Peg, I know that no words that I can possibly come up with will be of any use to you. I understand wanting to hate somebody that has caused you pain (whether human or not) and having to force yourself to let it go to some extent. I just hope that you feel better soon. Never forget but just remember the times together, however short, and hold that close to your heart.

You are in my prayers. ray:


----------



## TinysMom (Dec 21, 2007)

Cathy (Blue Giants) and I talked when I got off work tonight and she helped me with something. Girly Girl is going to be fostering the smallest baby that Isenstar had (we've also fixed the cage so the baby can't get out). 

Girly Girl gave me several strange looks - first while I was on the phone w/ Cathy as if to say, "I know you're holding my baby over there on the couch - you hold it every night...where is it?"

While I'd been working - she had also torn her nest apart and then started looking over into Twix's cage - so she knew that was where her baby had gone.

In the last hour - Girly Girl has nuzzled, groomed AND nursed this baby and it has a FULL tummy. (I think it is a boy because it squealed when I went to pick it up).

I still miss Munchkin more than I can say right now....BUT....I think that watching Girly Girl with her foster baby will be such a help...and it will help to ease the grief.

I also found out from talking to Cathy that Kiwi can probably be bred again because we think her kits had passed away before she gave birth and that she is probably ok to breed again (not right off). 

I'm doing better. I'm not "good" - but I am doing better.

Peg


----------



## maherwoman (Dec 22, 2007)

So glad to hear that things are looking a bit more up. I know it's not perfect, and that sadness is still there...but it's good that something positive came out of it...some "reason" for it all, and something to look forward to. I'm sure it's wonderful seeing her love on another baby. 

Hugs to you,

Rosie*


----------



## TinysMom (Dec 22, 2007)

We went out to see National Treasure 2 and just got home a bit ago and the first thing Idid (almost) was check on GG's foster baby.

I think she fed it again....so that is two feedings in the last 5 hours. It looks so much better than it did when I took it out of Isenstar's nest. We made the right choice.

She thumped me off immediately for checking her cage adn she sat and stared at me as if to say, "If you take my baby away from me again...I'm gonna watch every move you make...".

As soon as I walked away from her cage - she went over and sniffed at the nest and then went back to her corner and watched me. 

I really couldn't believe how quickly she accepted the baby. I talked to Cathy before choosing a baby and then called Cathy back because the baby was jumping all around whenever GG went near it and I was afraid she would kill it because it would scare her. However, after a few minutes she went in and started licking it and grooming it and then cleaning it....and when she started nursing it and I saw its little legs going up in the air I was sooo excited.

I still miss Munchkin....but I think part of it was seeing GG be so happy at being a mama.

Peg


----------



## Thumpers_Mom (Dec 22, 2007)

Oh wow...what a good girl and a beautiful sight that must be. She really does enjoy being a mama. I'm glad you're feeling a bit better.


----------



## TinysMom (Dec 22, 2007)

Isenstar's babies at a week old...more videos and pics to come later..






Peg


----------



## TinysMom (Dec 23, 2007)

The broken tort baby opened its eyes today. Robin brought it into the office to show me that one eye was open and later on she was holding a rabbit and I asked which one it was and she said, "the broken tort" and I said, "Well...then the other eye is open too" and sure enough it was.

NOW the fun begins....

Oh poor Isenstar...

Peg


----------



## MsBinky (Dec 28, 2007)

Hmph I am totally disappointed because I can't see the videos. =( This computer won't let me. grrrrrrrrr

They all sound adorable though!


----------



## MsBinky (Dec 29, 2007)

Woohoooo I got Safari and now I can see the videos!!! Double mane babies huh? :biggrin2: I can't wait to see them a bit bigger!


----------



## JadeIcing (Dec 29, 2007)

I am in shock I turned down a lionhead to foster with the possibility of adopting.:shock:


----------



## TinysMom (Dec 29, 2007)

They now have names - although they probably won't keep those names.

Isenstar's two that she has kept are named "Al" and "Beckett". Al is bossy and likes to groom a lot....Beckett loves to explore a lot (and "leap" into new places??).

GG's baby is named Ziggy. Ziggy is most definitely the runt...but such a cutie.

Then there is Kiwi's baby - who really doesn't have a "themed" name (if you noticed - we were going w/ Quantum Leap names)....Kiwi's baby is "Piglet" or "Piggie Sue" (which I think was in QL). Piglet is named that for a reason.....as Kiwi appears to LOVE to nurse her baby.

This morning when I woke up, Robin brought Piglet in on the bed and let him/her run....and run......oh...and did I mention RUN?

No more awkwardness for Piglet...and he/she is so adorable and funny. 

I will have to take photos soon and show everyone...oh...and I think Piglet's mane is starting to come in..

Peg


----------



## polly (Dec 31, 2007)

come on Peg wheres these pics you promised :biggrin2::waiting:im getting impatient for lionhead babies seen as mine are all nethies at the mo


----------



## TinysMom (Dec 31, 2007)

I'm uploading them to the computer now....should have them soon...

They're so darn cute..

Peg


----------



## polly (Dec 31, 2007)

:biggrin2::happyrabbit:


----------



## TinysMom (Dec 31, 2007)

Here are pictures - I need to upload the videos and that will take some time...

Here is Piggie





Here is Al


----------



## polly (Dec 31, 2007)

oh Peg so cute i love Al and the litter all together :inlove:no wonder thats why you wanted to breed those colours and markings they are gorgeous and getting fuzzy now too


----------



## TinysMom (Dec 31, 2007)

We have a video of Piggie being tranced....I can hardly wait to get it uploaded..


----------



## MsBinky (Dec 31, 2007)

EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!! I want them all!!! OMG I would soooooo be a lionhead breeder!!! Awwwwwwwwwwwwww :inlove:


----------



## TinysMom (Dec 31, 2007)

For some reason I can't get photobucket to take the videos....I'll try again later.

Peg


----------



## TinysMom (Dec 31, 2007)

Ziggy - currently being fostered by Girly Girl


Beckett





Beckett & Al live together with their mum Isenstar. Piggie (Piggy or Piglet) lives with foster mama Kiwi and Ziggy is the runt and fostered to Girly Girl.


----------



## TinysMom (Dec 31, 2007)

First video tonight..


----------



## polly (Dec 31, 2007)

now thats what i call a clean bunny Peg. I love his markings round his eyes he will be gorgeous when he grows up. and so cute being tranced


----------



## maherwoman (Dec 31, 2007)

Aww...I've officially meltered, Peg...

So, what are your plans for these little babes?


----------



## TinysMom (Dec 31, 2007)

I was afraid someone was going to ask me that....and the answer is... "I don't know". A lot of my decision is going to depend upon some things....like if their fur goes teddy style or stays slick...and what gender they are.

Right now, Al & Piggie have the head style I'm looking for. I love Al's butterfly markings on the nose. If Al is a girl, she is most likely staying...if Al is a buck...I may keep him depending upon how he compares to his father.

The one most likely to be adopted out as a pet is Beckett. To me, his/her head looks more like a Netherland dwarf head (check out Polly's blog for her babies) vs. the rounder look I'm going for in the head. Also the ears are....big. I'm trying to breed away from that and I'm sort of shocked at Beckett's face and ears given what the parents look like.

Piggie has such a tranquil personality- as you can tell from the trancing video. And Ziggy is....well.....Ziggy is Ziggy. In some ways, he/she reminds me of Drew...and has from the time I took him/her from Isenstar to give to Girly Girl. Ziggy most definitely has a mind of his/her own and will NOT let us work with him/her to learn to be tranced or even to be held (much). We tried to see if Ziggy was a boy or girl and I thought it was going to kick our faces off....very feisty. I love Ziggy's markings. Lately when I go in the living room, half of the time GG is in the nestbox and Ziggy is out running around.

I have breeders who are interested in the litter if I let any go (depending upon how showable they are) but I am thinking about petting them out if I let them go...I just haven't decided.

So I guess I'll have to wait and see if they stay slick....if they do....then they will most likely stay here.

Peg*

maherwoman wrote: *


> So, what are your plans for these little babes?


----------



## maherwoman (Dec 31, 2007)

Ok...just curious...:whistling:sofa:

They sure are cutie-pies!!

Oh...and...don't tell Danny I asked...hehe!


----------



## TinysMom (Dec 31, 2007)




----------



## Bo B Bunny (Dec 31, 2007)

Peg!!! Those are the sweetest little babies!! I love Piggy taking a bath! and the little wild thing hopping behind him LOL! 

OMG they are precious!!!


----------



## maherwoman (Dec 31, 2007)

Aww...

:inlove:


----------



## TinysMom (Dec 31, 2007)

I am uploading more videos to photobucket - so I hope to have a few more videos..

Peg


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Dec 31, 2007)

I can't wait! 

It's so cute when Piggy is bathing..... it's like he's just too little to be doing that! LOL! and he's so serious about it!


----------



## TinysMom (Dec 31, 2007)




----------



## ~Bracon~ (Dec 31, 2007)

Beautiful!

If only I lived closer...

NO MORE! NO MORE! NO MORE!:biggrin2:


----------



## maherwoman (Dec 31, 2007)

Aww...I've meltered once again...


----------



## TinysMom (Dec 31, 2007)

I can't get photobucket to accept my other two videos - they are 8 minutes long and I have a pro account so I should be able to do a 10 minute video..... ARG.

Anyway - here is another one of trancing Piggie..






Peg


----------



## TinysMom (Dec 31, 2007)

It looks like my other two videos are too big and I don't know how to edit a quicktime movie...

:shock:


----------



## maherwoman (Dec 31, 2007)

That is just stunningly precious, Peg...how adorable!!

Hmm...maybe try PM'ing Steph or other computer-savvy people to ask how to edit the other videos?


----------



## TinysMom (Jan 2, 2008)

We have one name change....and some other things to share.

As some of you may know - I deliberately did this breeding at the time I did it in order to get DOES. I've read websites where folks swear by breeding by the moon....and one chart which was based on breeding by the zodiac predicted that the breedings done (when I did them) would produce the best DOES of the year.

Well, now that the babies are 3 weeks old, Robin & I decided to try and see who is what.

Beckett is now BECKY....and I'm about 90% sure she is a doe...so is Robin.

Ziggy is probably a boy (I think) and Robin thinks Ziggy might be a girl.

Al is still Al...a buck....and very much like Al Calavici (sp?) in Quantum Leap....

and Piggy is most likely a buck.

So....the only one of the litter that I was like..."Don't want to keep that one based on the head/ears" ... is a doe.

The others are bucks....I think.

I'm still going to give it three more weeks to let them develop some before I make the final decisions on who stays and who goes...Al has the best markings...Piggie has the head and ears I wanted and Ziggy has nice markings...but I can only keep so many.

Part of the problem is - Piggy has the personality of a flemish (Ziggy has the personality of a holland lop).....and I adore the flemish personality.

ARG!

Peg


----------



## MsBinky (Jan 2, 2008)

That's ok Peg, I'll help you out... I'll take both Ziggy and Piggy. LOL. *Looks innocent* I hope more turn out to be females though... But heh... You'll just have to make more babies :tongue


----------



## TinysMom (Jan 18, 2008)

Well - here they are.....at five weeks old. I took over 70 pictures of them at 4 weeks old and only a dozen (maybe) were worth putting up and I didn't have the time or energy to post them.

But here's a video from yesterday....






and another one...





Peg


----------



## polly (Jan 18, 2008)

They are looking so cute Peg i love the markings on them


----------



## maherwoman (Jan 18, 2008)

Aww!! What total cutie-pah-tooties!!! 

Becky looks like she's got such a sweet spirit about her. 

And I love Ziggy's markings, cute!

And Al has such a pretty color!

And I just love Piggy...so cute!!

:inlove:


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 18, 2008)

Ziggy mine!


----------



## TinysMom (Jan 18, 2008)

*maherwoman wrote: *


> Aww!! What total cutie-pah-tooties!!!
> 
> Becky looks like she's got such a sweet spirit about her.
> OMG - letting her go is going to be one of the hardest things I'll have to do this year. But she is definitely pet quality - as her ears/head/body don't add anything to the lionhead breed that I'd want to pass on. In addition, she carries REW (red eyed white) and I just don't need that in my brokens at all. I want to keep her - but I know I can't....she won't get the love she deserves. So the verdict is - she is going to be rehomed....even if it hurts and I want to cry.
> ...


----------



## maherwoman (Jan 18, 2008)

Aww...too cute...

I have to admit, I'm smitten with that little butterfly on Becky's nose, hehe!!

What a bunch of cuties! Each with their own special cuteness factors! 

:inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove: One for each of them, hehe!


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 20, 2008)

I just adore Ziggy. Others are cute but Ziggy has something special.


----------



## TinysMom (Jan 20, 2008)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> I just adore Ziggy. Others are cute but Ziggy has something special.


I spent some time watching Ziggy in his cage w/ Girly Girl last night - it was hilarious.

I first started watching him 'cause I went by and he was on his back w/ his feet up in the air - just a nursing for all he could. 

When he got done - he started to nap for a bit and woke up again maybe 15 minutes later when there was a noise that woke him up.

During the next 45 minutes or so - I watched him approach mama for more nursing at least three times. Each time she said no and moved away.

The last time - he sort of snuck beside her - rolled on his back and got under her somehow. I'm still not sure how he did it - but he was under her so quickly...she gave in and let him nurse some more....I guess....because he stayed there for a few minutes with her licking him and looking at him as if she was saying, "you little pest...what am I going to do with you??"

He's very persistent when he wants something.

Peg


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 20, 2008)

*I want. I think watching him he reminded me of Connor and we all know how Connor is my baby.*

*TinysMom wrote: *


> *JadeIcing wrote: *
> 
> 
> > I just adore Ziggy. Others are cute but Ziggy has something special.
> ...


----------



## TinysMom (Jan 23, 2008)

Well - I have more videos to continue uploading to photobucket - but here they are at almost 6 weeks old...






Peg


----------



## TinysMom (Jan 23, 2008)

Well - here are the last two videos of the babies...











In one of them - Robin tries to make Piggie look like the "saddest kitty" in the world...

Peg


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jan 23, 2008)

So cute!! Al looks a lot like Tallulah! Are his markings kind of cinnamon/nutmeg colored? Like brown with a hint of orange? Tallulah is a very fluffy girl and for the first couple days both her ears were straight upa lot of the time, so my little Holland Lop did look very Lionhead-like  Also, I'm really sorry to hear about Munchkin  How are you doing? How is Twix?


----------



## TinysMom (Jan 24, 2008)

Al is broken tort like his dad....Triad.




Triad 

Twix is ok - she's gone back to the rabbitry as she doesn't need a mama cage. I am still upset about what happened but she was protecting her turf and I need to remember that rabbits don't think like humans.

Everytime I take the babies out to play, I can't help but think about Munchkin and wonder what he/she would have been like. I'm going to be breeding Arya to Triad to try for another charlie - and I will breed Girly Girl again to him too. She has LOVED being a foster mama (she doesn't know about the foster part - I swear she still lectures Ziggy about the time he escaped to another cage and she thought he'd died). 

I've done two breedings and I'm about to do a couple more - one will be for lionlops....if Milina is receptive to the buck I've chosen!

Peg


----------



## TinysMom (Jan 24, 2008)

This is Billy Sunny - a lionlop - he lost his mane unfortunately and is pretty ugly (but oh so friendly)..

















His black sister kept her mane and is really pretty - I need to take pictures of her.


----------



## undergunfire (Jan 24, 2008)

I love Billy Sunny...and all of his oddliness, lol! He just seems to have a tint of Morgan in him...he has that special natural "bond" to me . 

Give him a fruit loop and a pat for me, Peg !


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jan 24, 2008)

Aww, I think Billy Sunny is cute! He has chops :biggrin2: Tallulah's breeder said she's a broken tortoiseshell too. 

I hope you get another baby similar to Munchkin! Maybe he will be Munchkin Jr.


----------



## cheryl (Jan 25, 2008)

I always love reading your blogs Peg,you bring out your bunnies characters so well,so well that it just makes me fall in love with them all.

And the video's were just adorable to 

Cheryl


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 25, 2008)

*I must have so I can put him with Wyatt and call them the funky bunch.*

*TinysMom wrote: *


> This is Billy Sunny - a lionlop - he lost his mane unfortunately and is pretty ugly (but oh so friendly)..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TinysMom (Jan 25, 2008)

Right now Billy's future is undecided. Art has picked up on how affectionate he is (he really IS affectionate) even if he is the ugliest rabbit I have. However, it seems a shame to keep such an affectionate bunny from a chance of having a home of his own.

He went through a really bad molt and his fur looked horrid which is why I did not rehome him this fall. I'm seriously considering it in the next couple of months...its just a really tough decision to make. 

Peg


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 25, 2008)

*You always do the right thing in the end. You will again. :hug:*

*TinysMom wrote: *


> Right now Billy's future is undecided. Art has picked up on how affectionate he is (he really IS affectionate) even if he is the ugliest rabbit I have. However, it seems a shame to keep such an affectionate bunny from a chance of having a home of his own.
> 
> He went through a really bad molt and his fur looked horrid which is why I did not rehome him this fall. I'm seriously considering it in the next couple of months...its just a really tough decision to make.
> 
> Peg


----------



## trailsend (Jan 25, 2008)

So precious. Great pictures of them - glad mama is taking care of them and they are all well. 

Donna


----------



## TinysMom (Feb 7, 2008)

Here they are at 7 weeks old - they were taken from mama today and moved into my office in the closet (they share it with Sport who has her own cage)...





















Becky has turned out to be so pretty - I am in shock sometimes when I look at her....I like her profile...


----------



## NZminilops (Feb 7, 2008)

I went back and watched your vids of the babies when they were little and absolutly had the biggest laugh I've had in ages!

When you were talking to al, you sounded just like Peggy Bundy from Married With Children. I LOVE that lol! It seems appropriate that your name is Peg and you sounded like Peggy, hehe, hopefully you find it funny too as it's not meant to be insulting at all .


----------



## TinysMom (Feb 8, 2008)

No offense taken - I never watched the show so I know nothing about it....

I need to do more videos too but this week I'm just not up to anything else.....hard to believe my babies are 7 weeks old...

Peg


----------



## TinysMom (Feb 8, 2008)

*TinysMom wrote: *


> The one most likely to be adopted out as a pet is Beckett. To me, his/her head looks more like a Netherland dwarf head (check out Polly's blog for her babies) vs. the rounder look I'm going for in the head. Also the ears are....big. I'm trying to breed away from that and I'm sort of shocked at Beckett's face and ears given what the parents look like.
> 
> Peg*
> 
> ...


I was reading back through this blog and laughing at this comment.

Beckett turned into "Becky" - the only doe. Her ears grew pretty early on and I was all frustrated - but to look at her now - she's so pretty (she's the last picture in my last post I just made).

Here I was saying she was probably pet quality and she now may be the nicest of the litter...I really need to do photos soon so I can judge them better.

Peg


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Feb 8, 2008)

Peg, I actually saw some of the vids, they are so darn cute! Ziggy, Piggy Al and Becky, hee hee. Adorable! I love their fur and I know you commented on it, but I can't recall who. Love the vids!


----------



## TinysMom (Feb 8, 2008)

*TinysMom wrote: *


> Becky has turned out to be so pretty - I am in shock sometimes when I look at her....I like her profile...


OMG - I just showed this photo of Becky to my dear breeder friend Lisa, and she really liked her a lot....

I can't get over how nice she is turning out.

Peg


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 8, 2008)

So pretty.


----------



## Thumpers_Mom (Feb 8, 2008)

She really is a stunning little thing. Me LOVES! :inlove:


----------



## TinysMom (Feb 17, 2008)

Well, I walked into the bedroom tonight to find Ziggy and Al fighting.....so it is time to separate the litter. They've both gone to their own cages....they're both ok. Right now Al is still in with his sister - but it looks like I may move him out in the next day or so....they're 8 weeks and 3 days old.

Oh well....the hard thing is - it looks like I'm going to be rehoming all three of them since I'm going to get out of breeding. Or at least two of the three of them....I really do love Piggie.

Can I cry?

Peg


----------



## TinysMom (Feb 18, 2008)

I guess I'm going to start by updating with the babies born on Valentine's day. As those of you who read the rabbitry area may know - Saphira had babies before 6 am - and then about 7:50 pm that night Moochi had her babies. 

Saphira isn't quite herself...so Moochi is raising all 8 babies. Saphira's babies were tiny and I was afraid they might be peanuts - now I'm leaning towards thinking they were just small....

I like the videos better than the pictures...





and





and then today...









and then some pictures of Moochi with them....sort of....


































If I'm spelling it right - Moochi is the name of a Japanese dessert made of some sort of sweet beans and rice? Its because I'd said in order to get her - we'd have to eat beans and rice for a month....


Peg


----------



## TinysMom (Feb 18, 2008)

Here's a video of Ziggy..





Peg


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 18, 2008)

:inlove:


----------



## myLoki (Feb 18, 2008)

*Hey Peg! How you doin'? :biggrin2:I loooooooove mochi. I'm pretty sure it's just one 'o'. It's quite delicious! I'm crazy for Japanese foods. ullhair:*

t.



*TinysMom wrote: *


> If I'm spelling it right - Moochi is the name of a Japanese dessert made of some sort of sweet beans and rice? Its because I'd said in order to get her - we'd have to eat beans and rice for a month....
> 
> 
> Peg


----------



## TinysMom (Feb 18, 2008)

*myLoki wrote: *


> *Hey Peg! How you doin'? :biggrin2:I loooooooove mochi. I'm pretty sure it's just one 'o'. It's quite delicious! I'm crazy for Japanese foods. ullhair:*
> 
> t.
> 
> ...


Mochi - got it! Thanks so much.....

Peg


----------



## MsBinky (Feb 18, 2008)

I'd be thrilled to have Ziggy :biggrin2:Lol


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 18, 2008)

*MsBinky wrote: *


> I'd be thrilled to have Ziggy :biggrin2:Lol


Back up Missy. :grumpy:


----------



## MsBinky (Feb 18, 2008)

:shock:

Excuse me??? *Moves one step forward*

:duel


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 19, 2008)




----------



## TinysMom (Feb 19, 2008)

It feels like it is the end of an era...this is what I just posted on the lionhead lists I belong to...

[line]I've let a handful of breeders know already but I felt it would be better if I posted it on the list(s) also so that everybody hears the same things.

Our last couple of litters have been really nice and we have some stock I'm really REALLY pleased with. I really have enjoyed the last couple of litters.

But we've had some losses lately - rabbits that I loved dearly - that touched my heart. I've had to rush does to the vet because I thought they were having problems with deliveries ~ and a much-beloved doe took ill this weekend and I was afraid it was breeding related. (It was not and she is fine).

This made me realize that I don't have the temperament for breeding lionheads (or anything else) anymore. I can't bring myself to "play God" by breeding does and putting their lives at risk - even if the risk is minor.

Its sorta sad too because we were getting body type down really well - and mane - and we were finally getting the small ears too!

But Art & I are very happy about our decision to get out of breeding. It is the right decision for us ~ breeding has been hard for me - I cry at the loss of babies - I cry at the loss of a rabbit - I sometimes even tear up and cry when a rabbit is sold! 

We're going to go to the Seguin, TX show at the end of March and rehome many of our rabbits as pets there - along with rehoming them locally as pets. My favorites are going to be neutered and live pampered lives as pets with large cages and hopefully in bonded pairs.

I want to thank everyone we've bought from in the past - the list is simply too large to remember everyone here. I especially want to thank Lisa Brown for Triad and BunJovi ~ they were gifts from her and I offered them back (even though it was breaking my heart) and she has told me to keep them here - they'll be so spoiled. And I want to thank Kaela Shannon who sold me Isenstar (Star) and Sting last year - thanks to them - I finally got the compact bodies and small ears I was looking for. My last few litters - were what I'd dreamed of. It was all due to Sting and Star....thank you so much. They're going to be pampered pets too....Star lives right by my desk right now and Sting is by my daughter's desk and begs for pets whenever we walk by.

For a while, I will probably stay on the USA list and of course my own AOV list....but I'll probably leave the other lists since I'm really not going to be involved in showing or in the politics of the club.

I want to wish everyone the best of luck as you try to breed to the standard. I will continue to watch the breed and keep my fingers crossed that Gail gets the breed passed. It is so great to see people stepping up to the plate and pulling CODs for new colors. I sure hope someone pulls chocolate - and also someone pulls the otters.

I will continue to watch this breed develop - but as a lionhead lover - and not a lionhead breeder.

Good luck to everyone!

Peg

[line]
I'm crying even as I reread what I wrote - but I think they're good tears - the tears of knowing I'm doing the right thing even if it is hard...


----------



## MsBinky (Feb 19, 2008)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


>



*Runs away from Alicia, dropping the idea of taking Ziggy home* Nutter!

Awwww Peg, I don't know what to say really. I can only imagine that this must be really hard. I wouldn't know honestly. I do respect your decision and I think you will be so much happier being able to enjoy your bunnies as pets :rose:


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 19, 2008)

:hug:<--- To Peg

<--- Ms.Binky

Peg as long as you are happy that is all that matters.


----------



## TinysMom (Feb 19, 2008)

Thanks folks - it feels like the end of one chapter and the beginning of a new one.

The day I made my decision to get out - I got an email that night that the gal finally had a NICE chocolate buck for me.

I wasn't tempted to stay in at all - I emailed her and let her know of my decision.

I'd stayed in during the last year to work on chocolates and brokens and wanted to keep my ARBA membership and stuff (which I probably will still keep) so I could pull a COD in a year or so as I get closer to being eligible.

Today the announcement was made that ARBA approved a COD for chocolates (along with other colors - I posted about it in the rabbitry).

Talk about peace....I'm hugely happy about this. It means someone else has taken up the cause of getting chocolates passed.

My time is done.....

I feel like I'm going to be able to sit back and just love on my bunnies and enjoy them to pieces...

I'm already trying to think of what couples to put together. Chaucer (my chocolate buck) will probably live with Cocoa - she lived with him for a week when I was trying to get her pregnant....they did well together. 

Slade - my magpie buck who isn't well marked - may be paired with Maggie - my magpie doe. Then again - I have a couple of other does that might do well with him.

I thought I was going to be able to bring myself to rehome R2D2's daughter - but I was out talking to her today and realized I really want to keep her....so I'll find a nice buck for her.

My hope is to neuter/spay at least one pair per month - maybe two pairs. Then once the does are healed up - they can be put together. I'm going to start putting bucks and does next to each other in the next few weeks - the ones I hope to put together -so they can get acquainted.

I'm really really happy about this....

Peg


----------



## maherwoman (Feb 19, 2008)

It sounds like you're having a really nice time considering what bun will be bonded with what bun...that's so neat! 

Are you going to try to keep the big doe herd together?

I think you're on an awesome new path in life. And you're right, it's the end of one section of your life, and the beginning of another. 

I'm really happy Saphira's okay...and I'm happy you're so ready for this new start! 

:hug:


----------



## TinysMom (Feb 20, 2008)

I hope to update this blog tomorrow with more pictures/videos of the babies. They're 6 days old (WOW)....hard to believe. Well - that is - they will be 6 days old (four of them in a few hours - and the other four in about 18 hours).

I still believe one is a peanut - maybe two - and that is just tearing me apart. I'm hoping I'm wrong - I'm hoping its going to have a big growth spurt and catch up. If it makes it until I do pictures/videos tomorrow - I will try to do a special section on it - and if it survives - I'm guessing it will have an awesome mane...

Anyway - just wanted to let y'all know I hadn't forgotten this thread.

Peg


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Feb 20, 2008)

Peg, have you ever considered writing stories about yourself? Like a biography? I would honestly pay like $50 to read it. You are someone who amazes me so much and I think that you are a big part of this forum and the way I shape my opinion about anyone who handles bunnies.

:hug:Love ya, Babe!


----------



## TinysMom (Feb 20, 2008)

*tundrakatiebean wrote: *


> Peg, have you ever considered writing stories about yourself? Like a biography? I would honestly pay like $50 to read it. You are someone who amazes me so much and I think that you are a big part of this forum and the way I shape my opinion about anyone who handles bunnies.
> 
> :hug:Love ya, Babe!



Me? I've had such a BORING life....spent most of my adult years as a stay at home wife/mom and homeschooled our kids. Probably one of the most exciting things I've ever done....was on my 40th birthday when we were driving back down the AlCan to move to Maryland....and we spent my birthday at the West Edmonton mall. We'd spent a day there on the way up the AlCan 4 years before - but I timed it so we'd have the day AND the money to do old-time photos there (and go to the water park).

Here are copies of the photos - just scanned them tonight...(click on them to see them close up)


























Then again...there is the time when we were living in Alaska and I called Uhaul to rent a truck (to move to Maryland - but we didn't know for sure where we were moving) and I said I knew the approximate date ....just wasn't sure if we needed it for Maryland or Florida...and they wouldn't rent me the truck...

So maybe my life has been interesting....

However, I am working on a "book" per se (and not my novel).

Robin has convinced me to use LuLu.com (or something like that) to do a story about Tiny's life. I can do a 100 page book with color photos (on almost every page) for about $20 hardcover (my cost)...and to download it would be about $5 to read it off the computer. The nice thing about it is I could just get one printed and have it be mine....

If I do this (well - when I do it - I am doing it) - I may do a webpage dedicated to Tiny where folks can download it - and then the $$ raised by it - will go to help other rabbits. 

But that is probably 6 months or so into the future...I need to finish going through all the photos and blogs and make a list of what I want to cover in the book...

Anyway - thanks for the compliment - I'm glad you enjoy my writing!

Peg


----------



## TinysMom (Feb 20, 2008)

Here's updated video of the babies about half an hour ago...






Peg


----------



## TinysMom (Feb 22, 2008)

All 8 babies are still alive....I don't know what to think about the smallest two. If they make it - they should have awesome manes on the tops of their heads...

I am seriously considering taking the three boys (Ziggy, Piggie & Al) to the feed store this coming week. Its really really tough - but they are at a really good age to go to their new homes and bond with the people. 

IF I do this - I'm going to get photos of each of them first....

I hate it when it comes time to say goodbye to my babies. Part of me wants to keep Piggie - but I really think he would be happier in a pet home....

As a side note, Miss Bea came to me today for pets. I spent about 30 minutes petting her off and on and every time I stopped - she'd come a bit closer to me and lightly nudge me. She is SOOOO lonely and wants to be groomed so much.

I am really hoping she will take to Zeus....and he will take to her. 

Peg


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 22, 2008)

I wish Ziggy the best as the others. I wish things were different because I would take him in a heartbeat. As you know though it is hard to divide time when you have so many and you are working more so when your work is not at home.


----------



## TinysMom (Feb 22, 2008)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> I wish Ziggy the best as the others. I wish things were different because I would take him in a heartbeat. As you know though it is hard to divide time when you have so many and you are working more so when your work is not at home.


Oh that's fine - I understand.

For those who are wondering - I had contacted Ali about him since she liked him so much....I don't normally do that but I didn't want to rehome him and then have her say, "oh...I really wanted him if you weren't going to use him for breeding...".

I'm sure they'll all get good homes..

Peg


----------



## maisy126 (Feb 22, 2008)

omg, they are sooo cute! even my mom came over and looked at them:biggrin2:.


----------



## TinysMom (Mar 9, 2008)

Here are some pics of the Valentine's Day litter - I took some video today too that I'll share later..

Peanut



Unnamed black baby



Taylor



Bandita



Giving breeder mama the butt



Another butt shot - from Val



I don't know why this one struck me as being so funny - butt to butt....then face to butt?



Splash



Taylor again I think...



More baby butt



Valerie



Splash



Splash and Bandita (not sure which is which from this shot)



I wanted to show the size difference between Peanut and the normal size lionheads - I think this is Splash








Peg


----------



## TinysMom (Mar 9, 2008)




----------



## Ringer (Mar 19, 2008)

I almost died when I had to give my four babies away. They were scared and clinging to me and yes, they were shivering. And how I loved them! The two boys were both black, one with a white nose. Pepper and Jasper.The girls were one toffee colored and the other black.Starry and Inky.

I still think of them and pray they are healthy and happy and have all the toys and food they love.

I bought them toys and food and the biggest cages when they left. The boys went to one home and the two girls to another. 

It almost felt like I was giving away my own babies. But it was time. I kept them as long as I could. Well past 10 weeks for the girls. 

awwwww is there anything cuter than baby buns??


----------



## TinysMom (Mar 24, 2008)

Here are some updated pictures of the Valentine's Day litters - and the latest litter...

Click on the thumbnail to see the picture better..


----------



## undergunfire (Mar 25, 2008)

*TinysMom wrote: *


>




MUST HAVE.....SOOOOOO CUUUUUTE!


----------



## Little Bay Poo (Mar 25, 2008)

*TinysMom wrote: *


>


The blue one is my favorite :heartbeat:


----------

